
Phenomenon: a fast 2kB low-level WebGL API - bpierre
https://github.com/vaneenige/phenomenon
======
newswim
If anyone is curious, here's the output of the demo:
[https://newswim.github.io/phenomenon_webgl_demo](https://newswim.github.io/phenomenon_webgl_demo)

